# Going an extra step for that perfect cup of coffee



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

A flashback from a recent trip to the Sutherland.









Achnanclach bothy, just off Loch Craggie/Loch Loyal.









Kearvaig Bothy, Cape Wrath.









Loch Hope, had to walk 10 miles with all gear both ways for this sweet spot on earth.

Gear:

Alpkit Kraku Stove, Esbit 585ml Cookset (without solid fuel burner), AeroPress, Spoon scales, Feldgrind, large KeepCup and two coffee bags







.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

Two beautiful spots! Was the second not mosquito/ midge central though?!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

DiscoYou said:


> Two beautiful spots! Was the second not mosquito/ midge central though?!


It's fairly early in the season still, so seems like they are not that widespread yet.

Check this (hilarious) midge forecast! https://www.smidgeup.com/midge-forecast/


----------

